# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Μονιμα σωματικα συμπτωματα - νοσοφοβια

## Stam33

Καλησπερα! Ειμαι 20 χρονων φοιτητης. Απο τον ιουλιο εχω εντονα σωματικα συμπτωματα (πονοκεφαλος, ζαλαδα- αισθηση μεθης, νιωθω το κεφαλι βαρυ, ναυτιες, καουρες, μουδιασματα, αδυναμια στα χερια και κοπωση). Ολα αυτα δε τα αισθανομαι ταυτοχρονα αλλα διαφπρετικο σύμπτωμα ανα μερα. Για να μη πολυλογω, αφου εχω επισκεφθει πολλους γιατρους (παθολογο,ΩΡΛ,νευρολογο,οφθ αλμιατρο,καρδιολογο καθως και τα επειγοντα 2-3 φορες) και δεν εχει βρεθει κατι οργανικο εχω πιστεψει οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο. Ολο αυτο το διαστημα πιστευα οτι εχω κατι σοβαρο (ογκο-σκληρυνση), κατι φυσικα που μου ειπαν οι γιατροι οτι δνε ισχυει αφου εκανα μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου και βγηκε καθαρη. Επισκεφθηκα λοιπον την ψυχολογο του πανεπιστημιου και μου ειπε οτι ειναι αγχωδης διαταραχη+κρισεις πανικου. Το εχω δεχτει και απο τοτε εχω σταματησει να ψαχνω ασθενειες στο ιντερνετ (οπως εκανα 2 μηνες τωρα καθημερινα). Ωστοσο αυτο που με φοβιζει-ενοχλει ειναι οτι δεν νιωθω αγχωμενος καθολου αυτη τη περιοδο, ολα μου πανε καλα μπορω να πω..απλα αυτα τα καθημερινα σωματικα συμπτωματα (κυριως η ζαλη και η κοπωση) ειναι μονιμα απο την ωρα που θα ξυπνησω μεχρι την ωρα που θα κοιμηθω..αλλοτε πιο ηπια αλλοτε πιο εντονα αλλα παντα εκει. Δε το αφηνω να με επηρεασει ψυχολογικα πολυ, βγαινω συχνα για καφε με φιλους κτλπ και ξεκινησα και γυμναστηριο. Εχει κανεις αλλος μονιμα συμπτωματα χωρις να αισθανεται ιδιαιτερα στρεσαρισμενος; Ευχαριστω για την προσοχη σας, ξερω οτι εδω θα με καταλαβετε!

----------


## Nausea

Γειά σου Stam! 

Και εγώ εδώ μια απο τα ίδια.. Μέ έχουν δεί ενα σκασμό γιατροί τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες που έχω τα ίδια ακριβώς συμπτώματα με σένα.. Ζαλάδες, κεφάλι σαν να είμαι ελαφρά μεθυσμένη, τρελά γαστρεντερικά θέματα, ναυτία άπειρη και κόπωση. Δεν έχει τόση σημασία νομίζω αν είσαι τώρα στρεσαρισμένος, αλλά πόσο στρές και άγχος έχεις τραβήξει ή πόσο ενας οργανισμός έχει καταπιεστεί σε βάθος χρόνου. 

Να ξεκινήσεις να βλέπεις κάποιον ψυχολόγο, θεωρώ οτι απο εκεί ξεκινάνε όλα. Εγώ πλέον το εχω πάρει απόφαση οτι όλα είναι θέμα ψυχολογίας και μυαλού. Απο τότε που μου ξεκίνησε αυτη η δουλειά πάω σε ψυχολόγο και πολύ αργά αλλά σταθερά βλέπω διαφορά. Δεν είμαι πάντα καλά! Υπάρχουν φάσεις που ξαναέχω συμπτώματα και αρχίζει η νοσοφοβία, αλλά υπάρχουν και οι καλές περίοδοι που είμαι αρκετά καλά μπορώ να πώ! 

Όπως κ να έχει η συμβουλή μου είναι να συνεχίσεις να βλέπεις την ψυχολόγο του πανεπιστημίου σου όσο μπορείς! Για να έχεις συμπτώματα σημαίνει οτι ο οργανισμός σου έχει κάτι να σου πει!! Μην τον αμελείς!

----------


## Eydo

Καλησπερα. Ειναι και εγω 21 και εχω περιπου τα ιδια. Ενω δεν εχω αγχος πιά καποιες μερες με πιανει ενα αισθημα κοπωσης με μεθη οπως λες, πονο στον αυχενα και καποιες φορες το κεφαλι. Ειχα κανει μαγνητικες και ηταν καθαρες. Δεν εχω κανει εξετασεις αιματος λογω του οτι εχω φοβια με τις φλέβες και ισως για αυτο να φοβαμαι οτι εχω καποια κακια αρρωστια. Οτι και αν νιωθω αμεσως το μυαλο μου παει στο χειροτερο. Γενικα στη ζωη μου ολα σχεδον κυλανε αρκετα καλα και εδω και 6 μηνες ειναι σε αυτη τη κατασταση. Ειμαι κοντα στο να παρω την αποφαση για εξετασεις αιματος και αν βγουν καθαρες και συνεχίσω να νιωθω ετσι θα επισκεφτω ψυχολογο.

----------


## Panos123

Stam αγχος ειναι φιλε και μονο..σε νιωθω αδερφε τα ειχα και γω αυτα και τωρα τα εχω ελαχιστα..και γω σκεφτομουν ογκους κ σκπ μεχρι που καταλαβα απο τξν μαγνητικη και απο τις γνωσεις μου οτι δεν ειναι τπτ..αυτο που λες οτι μπορει να μην ειμαι αγχωμενος και να με πιανουν το εχω και γω..ειναι επηρεασμενο το σωμα και ακομα τα εχει..θελει χρονο για να φυγουν κ υπομονη..οταν ηρεμησεις πραγματικα κα δεν.σκεφτεσαι για αρρωστιες θα σου φυγουν..το σωμα διαθετει την ομοιοσταση και με τον καιρο θα τα επαναφερει ολα σε μια κανονικοτητα..ισως σε βοηθησει καποιο αγχολυτικο..μην κανεις το λαθος του υποχονδριου που εκανα και γω και εχεις ενα συμπτωμα,αρα εχεις αυτην την ασχημη αρρωστια..για να υπαρχει μια αρωστια πρεπει να τπαρχουν μθα σειρα απο συμπτωματα και να δενουν μεταξυ τους..

----------


## Fad

Καθε μέρα ειμαι ετσι όπως λες. Εδω και μήνες μεσα απο χρόνια κατάθλιψης.... Σε καταλαβαίνω. Η ζωή γίνεται πολύ άσχημη. Η καθημερινότητα πιο άσχημη ακόμα. Δεν αντέχω βασικά πράγματα πλέον να κανω. Φοβάμαι το παραμικρό. Γίνομαι καλα για μερικες μέρες και μετά επανέρχομαι στη φρίκη...

----------


## karamela_09

Μια απο τα ιδια!!!
Οτι και να νιωσω το μυαλο μου παει στο χειροτερο....
Καθε μερα κρισεις πανικου ...
Τωρα εχω βγαλει μια αφθα στο λαιμο πισω και τα εχω δει ολα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μια απο τα ιδια!!!
> Οτι και να νιωσω το μυαλο μου παει στο χειροτερο....
> Καθε μερα κρισεις πανικου ...
> Τωρα εχω βγαλει μια αφθα στο λαιμο πισω και τα εχω δει ολα...


Τι είναι η άφθα?
Δεν κάνω πλάκα,δεν το έχω ξανακούσει.

----------


## karamela_09

Αφθα ειναι μια μικρη πληγη

----------


## Fad

> Μια απο τα ιδια!!!
> Οτι και να νιωσω το μυαλο μου παει στο χειροτερο....
> Καθε μερα κρισεις πανικου ...
> Τωρα εχω βγαλει μια αφθα στο λαιμο πισω και τα εχω δει ολα...


Ξερω πολύ καλα τι λες... Το πρωί που σηκώνομαι νομίζω οτι ανεβαίνω στο everest. Ειναι οτι πιο δύσκολο. Θέλω ωρεε για να προσαρμοστω. Εχθές το βράδυ με επιασαν δυνατα τα εντερικα μου ενώ κοιμόμουν. Ο ύπνος που κανω είναι άσχημος. Πονάνε τα πόδια μου μεζρι το απόγευμα. Μετα ησυχάζει λιγο το θέμα.. Φόβος συνέχεια....... Κρίσεις άγχους... Ζαλη... Όρεξη για φαγητό ποτέ...

----------


## karamela_09

Aκριβως ομως.. καθε μερα αυτο

----------


## Fad

> Aκριβως ομως.. καθε μερα αυτο


Θα πω κατι που θα ακουστεί ακραίο.. Χαίρομαι που βρήκα εδω ανθρώπους που καταλαβαίνουν τι λεω και καταλαβαίνω τι λένε. Χαίρομαι που δεν ειμαι μονος μου και νομίζω πως θα τρελαθώ...

----------


## elis

Εγω τουσ καταλαβαινω ολουσ αλλα να βοηθησω δε μπορω λεω μια γνωμη αλλα κατι παραπανω δε μπορω να προσφερω κι αυτο οταν ειμαι καλα

----------


## karamela_09

Εχεις αισθημα πανικου ολη την μερα;

----------


## Fad

Σχεδόν. Οχι όλη την μέρα. Αλλα το παραμικρό με επηρεάζει στο να παθω κατι.

----------


## karamela_09

Εγω εχω ολη την ημερα.
Παιρνεις αγωγη κατι;
Εγω οχι

----------


## Fad

> Εγω εχω ολη την ημερα.
> Παιρνεις αγωγη κατι;
> Εγω οχι


Παίρνω ναι. Αρχησα ψυχοθεραπεία... Βοηθάει λίγο. Τι έχεις ακριβως. Πως νιώθεις? Μπορεί να σου πω μερικά πράγματα. Ίσως να βοηθήσω λιγάκι.

----------


## karamela_09

Εχω αγχος και πανικο συνεχεια δε μπορω να ηρεμησω.
Δε μπορω να φαω,εχω ταση προς εμετο ,ξυπναω μεσα στον πανικο.Ιδρωνω,σφιγγεται το στομαχι και το σωμα μου.

----------


## Fad

> Εχω αγχος και πανικο συνεχεια δε μπορω να ηρεμησω.
> Δε μπορω να φαω,εχω ταση προς εμετο ,ξυπναω μεσα στον πανικο.Ιδρωνω,σφιγγεται το στομαχι και το σωμα μου.


Έχεις ζαλάδα? Πονο στα πόδια? Έχεις εντερικα? Σβέρκος σου ποναει οτανβτον πιάνεις σφικτά.? Και κάτι τελευταίο. Προς το βράδυ οταν πέφτει η νύχτα ηρεμεί λιγο ολο αυτο?

----------


## karamela_09

Εχω εντερικα και πονο στα ποδια στο σωμα.Ναι την νυχτα κοιμαμαι μερικες ωρες

----------


## Fad

Οκ... Για αρχή θα ηταν καλο να πας σε ενα ψυχίατρο. Αν θες μπορώ να σου προτείνω. Εχω περάσει παρα πολλους οπως και οι περισσότεροι εδω μέσα. Αν σου φαντάζει αίσχος μη το κάνεις. Θα κανεις πράγματα μονο που σε κάνουν καλα. Αλλιώς υπάρχει και ψυχολογος κάτοικον. Εγω αυτο κανω επειδή δεν θέλω να βγαινω πολυ απο το σπίτι μου. Ειναι καλο πίστεψε με. Δεν είπα οτι ειμαι καλα αλλα τουλάχιστον κανω κατι. Να βλέπεις ταινίες χαρούμενες. Κινούμενα σχέδια. Βλέπω πολύ. Να διαβάσεις ενα βιβλίο. Αν και εγω ειμαι της εικόνας. Και οοοοταν σου έρθει λιγο η όρεξη εκείνη τη στιγμή που θα σου έρθει να φας το πρωτο πράγμα που θα σου έρθει στο μυαλό. Να ξέρεις επίσης οτι αυτα που λες και έχεις τα εχω και εγω και παρααααααα πολυ άλλοι. Να σου δίνει δύναμη αυτο. Πίστεψε με... Όσο μιλαω με ανθρώπους που φέρνουν καλα η καλύτερα εξωτερικα ειναι χαλια παρα πολύς κόσμος. Αθτο με κανει εμένα τουλάχιστον να λεω οτι δεν τρελενομε. Δεν κερδιζω παντα τη μάχη να ξέρεις. Αλλα οταν κερδιζω μου χαρίζει λιγη γαλήνη. Ξερω αυτα που λες. Εγω δεν θελω να ξημερώσει ποτέ. Χαίρομαι λιγο ιταν βλέπω και πέφτει ο ήλιος. Ησυχαζω λίγο.

----------


## Fad

Και κατι ακομα που το είπα παραπάνω..... Αλλα δεν το ειπα ίσως σωστά. Άραξε..... Απλα κανε οτι εσυ θελεις. Μη βιάζεσαι. Μη αγχώνεσαι που περνάνε ετσι οι μέρες. Κατι θα κερδίζουμε στο τέλος να ξέρεις. Ειναι το μονο σίγουρο. Κανε οτι θελεις εσύ μόνο. Μη καταπιεζεις τίποτα. Οτι σου έρχεται καντο η μη το κάνεις. Δεν υπάρχει πρέπει. Και κατι ακομα

https://www.youtube.com/user/EckhartTeachings


Δες... Απλα....

----------


## glamshine4ever

Καλό είναι να μάθουμε όλοι εμείς να ελέγχουμε τους φόβους μας...γιατί οι φόβοι δεν υπάρχουν παρά μόνο στο μυαλό μας, δεν είναι υπαρκτοί. Εμείς τους δίνουμε αξία. Αν πχ με πονάει το στομάχι μου και αρχίσω να σκέφτομαι την αιτία που με πονάει το μυαλό θα πάει στο κακό, θα θυμηθώ και 3-4 άσχημες ιστορίες με ατυχή κατάληξη ανθρώπων που είχαν ως σύμπτωμα πόνο στο στομάχι, θα κάνω ένα Googλαρισμα με αποτελέσματα 95% ανίατη ασθένεια, θα τύχει να έχει πεθάνει και κάποιος επώνυμος από αρρώστια, θα τύχει να δω και μια εκπομπή που κάποια είχε τα ίδια συμπτώματα και δεν της έκαναν σωστή διάγνωση...και αυτό ήταν, ήρθε και έδεσε το γλυκό του φόβου. Και αρχίσει ο κύκλος του φόβου που μέχρι να πας στο γιατρό και να σου πει ότι είσαι ΟΚ, τον έχεις αμφισβητήσει και standard έχει ξεκινήσει και άλλος πόνος...νομίζω είμαστε μεγάλα παιδάκια και πρέπει να συνέλθουμε από όλο αυτό. Και γω φυσικά που τα γράφω απλά έχω αρχίσει να τα συνειδητοποιώ και να αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι τις ίδιεςπιθανότητες έχω να πάθω αυτοκινητιστικό που δεν μου περνάει καν από το μυαλό καθημερινά με το να αρρωστήσω. Και γιατί να ανησυχώ για κάτι που ΘΑ πάθω.Αν το πάθω θα το αντιμετωπίσω εκείνη τη στιγμή, δε χρειάζεται να καταστρέφω το χρόνο μου, την πολύτιμη ζωή, το θαύμα της ζωής με παράλογες σκέψεις. Σπάσε τα δεσμα σου!

----------


## karamela_09

Fad σ'ευχαριστω πολυ δυστυχως ειμαι εξωτερικο...
Πηγα σημερα να παρω αγωγη καθως το Σαββατο εφτασα στα επειγοντα μου εδωσαν βενλαφαξινη ν'αρχισω απο αυριο.
Πηγα σε ψυχιατρο εδω που ειμαι εχει ραντεβου στην αναμονη για πολυ καιρο.
Ειπα στη φαρμακοπειο οτι πηρα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ταβορ μισο μου 2 μερες μου ειπε μπορω να παρω απο αυριο κανονικα .Ο Θεος βοηθος ειμαι σε απελπισια δεν αντεχω αλλο τοση αγωνια και αγχος.

----------


## karamela_09

> Και κατι ακομα που το είπα παραπάνω..... Αλλα δεν το ειπα ίσως σωστά. Άραξε..... Απλα κανε οτι εσυ θελεις. Μη βιάζεσαι. Μη αγχώνεσαι που περνάνε ετσι οι μέρες. Κατι θα κερδίζουμε στο τέλος να ξέρεις. Ειναι το μονο σίγουρο. Κανε οτι θελεις εσύ μόνο. Μη καταπιεζεις τίποτα. Οτι σου έρχεται καντο η μη το κάνεις. Δεν υπάρχει πρέπει. Και κατι ακομα
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/EckhartTeachings
> 
> 
> Δες... Απλα....


Προσπαθω να σου στειλω μηνυμα αλλα δε μπορω...

----------


## Fad

Προσπάθησε να εφαρμόσεις κατι από όλα αυταβπου σου είπα. Και εγω αίσχος είμαι γενικά αλλα κατι καταφέρνω μςσα στη μέρα. Βαλε πολυ μικρους στόχους. Παρα πολυ μικρούς.

----------


## Fad

> Προσπαθω να σου στειλω μηνυμα αλλα δε μπορω...


Θα πρέπει να φτάσουμε καινοι δυο στα 50 μήνυματα απο οτι διάβασα και. Μετα θα μπορούμε να εζουμε και inbox......

----------


## karamela_09

> Καλό είναι να μάθουμε όλοι εμείς να ελέγχουμε τους φόβους μας...γιατί οι φόβοι δεν υπάρχουν παρά μόνο στο μυαλό μας, δεν είναι υπαρκτοί. Εμείς τους δίνουμε αξία. Αν πχ με πονάει το στομάχι μου και αρχίσω να σκέφτομαι την αιτία που με πονάει το μυαλό θα πάει στο κακό, θα θυμηθώ και 3-4 άσχημες ιστορίες με ατυχή κατάληξη ανθρώπων που είχαν ως σύμπτωμα πόνο στο στομάχι, θα κάνω ένα Googλαρισμα με αποτελέσματα 95% ανίατη ασθένεια, θα τύχει να έχει πεθάνει και κάποιος επώνυμος από αρρώστια, θα τύχει να δω και μια εκπομπή που κάποια είχε τα ίδια συμπτώματα και δεν της έκαναν σωστή διάγνωση...και αυτό ήταν, ήρθε και έδεσε το γλυκό του φόβου. Και αρχίσει ο κύκλος του φόβου που μέχρι να πας στο γιατρό και να σου πει ότι είσαι ΟΚ, τον έχεις αμφισβητήσει και standard έχει ξεκινήσει και άλλος πόνος...νομίζω είμαστε μεγάλα παιδάκια και πρέπει να συνέλθουμε από όλο αυτό. Και γω φυσικά που τα γράφω απλά έχω αρχίσει να τα συνειδητοποιώ και να αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι τις ίδιεςπιθανότητες έχω να πάθω αυτοκινητιστικό που δεν μου περνάει καν από το μυαλό καθημερινά με το να αρρωστήσω. Και γιατί να ανησυχώ για κάτι που ΘΑ πάθω.Αν το πάθω θα το αντιμετωπίσω εκείνη τη στιγμή, δε χρειάζεται να καταστρέφω το χρόνο μου, την πολύτιμη ζωή, το θαύμα της ζωής με παράλογες σκέψεις. Σπάσε τα δεσμα σου!


Δε φευγει το μυαλο εκει δυστυχως εχω και συμπτωματα και με πιανει πανικος...
Τι ηθελα και αρχισα το googlarisma απο αυτο την επαθα ....
Οτι ενιωθα πηγαινα εκει και πανικοβαλλομουν

----------


## karamela_09

> Θα πρέπει να φτάσουμε καινοι δυο στα 50 μήνυματα απο οτι διάβασα και. Μετα θα μπορούμε να εζουμε και inbox......


Συγγνωμη δε το ηξερα απλα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω εαν και εσυ ειχες η εχεις καθημερινα πανικο και ανησυχια...
Διαφορα σωματικα συμπτωματα κτλ

----------


## Fad

> Συγγνωμη δε το ηξερα απλα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω εαν και εσυ ειχες η εχεις καθημερινα πανικο και ανησυχια...
> Διαφορα σωματικα συμπτωματα κτλ


Ούτε εγω το ήξερα. Και. Μη ζητας συγνωμη. Ειναι μια καλή αρχή. Το διαβασα τυχαία στο forum. Θα σου στείλω το mail μου.
Η το messenger μου αν θες.

----------


## karamela_09

Οπως θες εσυ εαν δε σε ενοχλω και δε σε κανω χειροτερα στειλε μου

----------


## Fad

> Οπως θες εσυ εαν δε σε ενοχλω και δε σε κανω χειροτερα στειλε μου


Ποσο χειρότερα.. Ισα ισα που βρίσκω και μιλάω.

----------


## karamela_09

> Ποσο χειρότερα.. Ισα ισα που βρίσκω και μιλάω. Themis Fad fb και [email protected]


Σου εστειλα

----------


## karamela_09

> Σου εστειλα


Στο μεσσεντζερ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αφθα ειναι μια μικρη πληγη


Oκ,σε ευχαριστώ.
Έψαξα στο νετ και μου φάνηκε σαν σπυρί.

----------


## karamela_09

> Oκ,σε ευχαριστώ.
> Έψαξα στο νετ και μου φάνηκε σαν σπυρί.


Τιποτα,ναι στο στομα μεσα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τιποτα,ναι στο στομα μεσα...


Ouch!
Εύχομαι να φύγει as soon as possible.

----------


## karamela_09

> Ouch!
> Εύχομαι να φύγει as soon as possible.


Και εγω το ευχομαι,πηγα γιατρο λεει ειναι επειδη δε πινω νερο καθολου

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και εγω το ευχομαι,πηγα γιατρο λεει ειναι επειδη δε πινω νερο καθολου


Και τι σου είπε?
Με συγχωρείς,δεν έχω βγάλει κάτι τέτοιο,οπότε δεν ξέρω γιατί και πως σου συνέβη.
Πίνε νερό πάντως,οπωσδήποτε 2 λίτρα νερό την ημέρα,για πολλούς λόγους.

----------


## karamela_09

> Και τι σου είπε?
> Με συγχωρείς,δεν έχω βγάλει κάτι τέτοιο,οπότε δεν ξέρω γιατί και πως σου συνέβη.
> Πίνε νερό πάντως,οπωσδήποτε 2 λίτρα νερό την ημέρα,για πολλούς λόγους.


Δεν πολυπινω δυστυχως...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν πολυπινω δυστυχως...


Κακό αυτό.
Η άφθα έφυγε?

----------


## karamela_09

> Κακό αυτό.
> Η άφθα έφυγε?


Η αφθα εφυγε τωρα μου παρουσιαστικε μια ασπρη γραμμη αριστερα και δεξια στο μαγουλο απο μεσα....
Φευγει το ενα ερχεται το αλλο...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Η αφθα εφυγε τωρα μου παρουσιαστικε μια ασπρη γραμμη αριστερα και δεξια στο μαγουλο απο μεσα....
> Φευγει το ενα ερχεται το αλλο...


Κατάλαβα,οπότε η ψυχολογία σου θα είναι χάλια.

----------


## karamela_09

> Κατάλαβα,οπότε η ψυχολογία σου θα είναι χάλια.


Αφου δεν ησυχαζω....δε ξερω επιτηδες γινονται...τι να πω πια...2 μερες ημουν σχετικα καλα,σημερα ξυπνησα παλι με κριση πανικου....ειλικρινα τι να πω δε ξερω....

----------


## fiakaps

> Καλό είναι να μάθουμε όλοι εμείς να ελέγχουμε τους φόβους μας...γιατί οι φόβοι δεν υπάρχουν παρά μόνο στο μυαλό μας, δεν είναι υπαρκτοί. Εμείς τους δίνουμε αξία. Αν πχ με πονάει το στομάχι μου και αρχίσω να σκέφτομαι την αιτία που με πονάει το μυαλό θα πάει στο κακό, θα θυμηθώ και 3-4 άσχημες ιστορίες με ατυχή κατάληξη ανθρώπων που είχαν ως σύμπτωμα πόνο στο στομάχι, θα κάνω ένα Googλαρισμα με αποτελέσματα 95% ανίατη ασθένεια, θα τύχει να έχει πεθάνει και κάποιος επώνυμος από αρρώστια, θα τύχει να δω και μια εκπομπή που κάποια είχε τα ίδια συμπτώματα και δεν της έκαναν σωστή διάγνωση...και αυτό ήταν, ήρθε και έδεσε το γλυκό του φόβου. Και αρχίσει ο κύκλος του φόβου που μέχρι να πας στο γιατρό και να σου πει ότι είσαι ΟΚ, τον έχεις αμφισβητήσει και standard έχει ξεκινήσει και άλλος πόνος...νομίζω είμαστε μεγάλα παιδάκια και πρέπει να συνέλθουμε από όλο αυτό. Και γω φυσικά που τα γράφω απλά έχω αρχίσει να τα συνειδητοποιώ και να αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι τις ίδιεςπιθανότητες έχω να πάθω αυτοκινητιστικό που δεν μου περνάει καν από το μυαλό καθημερινά με το να αρρωστήσω. Και γιατί να ανησυχώ για κάτι που ΘΑ πάθω.Αν το πάθω θα το αντιμετωπίσω εκείνη τη στιγμή, δε χρειάζεται να καταστρέφω το χρόνο μου, την πολύτιμη ζωή, το θαύμα της ζωής με παράλογες σκέψεις. Σπάσε τα δεσμα σου!


glamshine4ever Καλημερα και καλή χρονιά σου ευχομαι!!!Αν μπορεις εσυ, στειλε μου μηνυμα να μιλησουμε, γιατι εγω δεν μπορω ..εκανα προσφατα εγγραφη και δεν γινετε...σ'ευχαριστω,

----------


## glamshine4ever

> glamshine4ever Καλημερα και καλή χρονιά σου ευχομαι!!!Αν μπορεις εσυ, στειλε μου μηνυμα να μιλησουμε, γιατι εγω δεν μπορω ..εκανα προσφατα εγγραφη και δεν γινετε...σ'ευχαριστω,


Καλή χρονιά με υγεία. Τι θα ήθελες να συζητήσουμε, νομίζω και να σου στείλω μήνυμα δε θα μπορείς να απαντήσεις

Εστάλη από Moto G (5) Plus στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## fiakaps

glamshine4ever ειχαμε ξαναμιλησει το 15 οταν ανεφερες καποια συμπτωματα που είχες κι ανυσηχουσες...ειχαμε μεινει στο ότι θα πηγαινες για μαγνητικη...τι εκανες τελικα? ειχαμε ακριβως τα ιδια συμπτωματα...θα με ανακουφιζε αν μαθαινα ότι όλα αυτα που είχες επιβεβαιωθηκε ότι ηταν αγχος και φοβιες.Και μένα οι γιατροι ως τωρα αυτο μου λένε, αλλα οταν εχω ομως τα συμπτωματα φοβαμαι και ειναι αδυνατο να δεχτω ότι όλα ειναι στο μυαλο μου

----------


## glamshine4ever

Να σου μια αλήθεια ούτε θυμάμαι τι είχα αλλά για να είχα μπει στη διαδικασία να το ψάξω παραπέρα θα ήταν έντονο. Ναι είχα κάνει μαγνητική και είχε βγει μια χαρά και έκτοτε δεν έχω ποτέ πονοκεφάλους. Προφανώς ήταν από το άγχος που με πίεζε και μου το δημιούργησε όλο αυτό. Από τότε και μέχρι πριν κανένα μήνα δεν είχα κανένα ψυχοσωματικό όλα μια χαρά μέχρι λίγες μέρες πριν τα Χριστούγεννα που μια κύστη στο στήθος πυροδότησε και πάλι τις φοβίες μου με τις οποίες παλεύω μέχρι και σήμερα. Χτες συγκεκριμένα ήταν η πρώτη μέρα (από το βράδυ και μετά) που άρχισα να νοιώθω λίγο καλύτερα, αφορμή η επίσκεψη σε νευρολόγο για τον πατέρα μου όπου είδα έναν ασθενή μέσα στις φοβίες, έναν άνθρωπο καθόλα υγιή και που είχε δημιουργήσει πολλά στη ζωή του και είπα στον εαυτό μου, όχι δε θα καταντήσω έτσι από το μυαλό μου. Σήμερα δεν είμαι 100% καλά αλλά έχω την εικόνα αυτή στο μυαλό μου και προχωράω. Με αφύπνισε.

----------


## glamshine4ever

> ειναι αδύνατο να δεχτω ότι όλα ειναι στο μυαλο μου


 Σε συμβουλεύω που είμαι ομοιοπαθούσα και ίσως έχω βιώσει όσα εσύ μπορεί και περισσότερα να το αποδεχθείς. Είναι τόσο άδικο για σένα και για τη ζωή σου. Βάλε ένα στοπ και κάνε αποδοχή πχ αν είχες ένα ατύχημα και έχανες ένα πόδι τι θα έκανες? θα ζούσες με αυτό και ίσως μεγαλουργούσες κιόλας, έτσι και με τις φοβίες κάνε αποδοχή αστές να υπάρχουν και όπως θα έρχονται θα φεύγουν.Θα έρθουν ξανά και ξανά με διάφορες μορφές εσύ σταθερός δε θα τις ακούς, καλωσόρισες τες χωρίς υπερβολές και μετά αποχαιρέτισε τες. Άλλωστε να σκεφτείς και το εξής ότι από το 2015 μέχρι σήμερα ΑΝ είχες κάτι θα είχες χαιρετίσει προ πολλού.

----------


## fiakaps

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ, κοριτσι μου, για την απάντησή σου...να είσαι πάντα υγιής και χαρούμενη με τον άντρα σου, το κοριτσάκι σου και το σκύλο σου(Εχω κι εγώ τα ίδια μέλη στην οικογένειά μου,αλλά προστέθηκε απο πέρσυ και ένας γάτος)Φιλιά!!!

----------

